# candy cane wreath



## Bobbi56

I saw this on facebook today & thought I would share.


----------



## grma16

Beautiful.


----------



## MrsO

Beautiful! I'm going to have to try one of those.


----------



## Lolly12

I love this, very creative and very pretty. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lil Kristie

WOW was all I could say. It is so beautiful. I wonder how it would look with the different color candy canes they have at christmas time. The different color ones would be great for kids. They could pick a color at end of christmas day.


----------



## Katsch

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mperrone

That's beautiful! I'm going to make one.


----------



## louisezervas

Very creative!


----------



## Valjean

Some very creative people out there,looks brilliant,thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dollychris

That is just so pretty and cleverly made. I love it!


----------



## laurelarts

That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## chrisjac

So pretty, where do I find these instructions please?



Bobbi56 said:


> I saw this on facebook today & thought I would share.


----------



## Bobbi56

chrisjac said:


> So pretty, where do I find these instructions please?


20 candy canes 
Arranged as above 
Tie them two by two facing each other 
You can hot glue a decoration to the center to keep the ends together 
Glue small round ornaments to each set you tied. 
Hang with ribbon

these are the only instructions given


----------



## nobelle1

There's a good tutorial for this here:
http://www.thecraftyblogstalker.com/2011/12/candy-cane-wreath.html


----------



## Twoie

AWESOME!! GORGEOUS!! And thank you for the directions. I have lots of ribbon, hot glue, and vintage decorations. Now I just have to go to the dollar store and buy the candy canes using Lil Kristie's idea of different colors. Thanks to you both.
Linda


----------



## chrisjac

Many thanks!



Bobbi56 said:


> 20 candy canes
> Arranged as above
> Tie them two by two facing each other
> You can hot glue a decoration to the center to keep the ends together
> Glue small round ornaments to each set you tied.
> Hang with ribbon
> 
> these are the only instructions given


----------



## amberdragon

this is so clever. must make a few!! i really like the traditional red and white canes.
Blessings


----------



## PapillonThreads

Love it!
:XD: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## misszzzzz

unique and very pretty


----------



## Lil Kristie

amberdragon said:


> this is so clever. must make a few!! i really like the traditional red and white canes.
> Blessings


I do too. But would be a neat idea for a childrens wreath. Where they could pick a candy cane. Would be safer for children to pick off of the wreath instead of the tree.


----------



## Trish8888

I made one of these wreaths that looked EXACTLY like this one...same materials, a couple years ago...wish I could see the back! I saw this pic a few months ago and was taken aback....the center was from a flower pice from hobby lobby. Gonna look through my pics to find it


----------



## quiltdaze37

Thanks for sharing that!  clever


----------

